# Dish Receiver model 3700



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

Someone gave me this receiver model 3700, is it still able to be activated?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes, it become 3900 as many FW of different models united in less lines ... you will need G3 card (yellow) if it not


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

wcalifas254 said:


> Someone gave me this receiver model 3700, is it still able to be activated?


Call them or better yet chat with Dish online...pretty sure they won't activate any legacy equipment anymore. Just give them the R00.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If it can be activated, it won't be for much longer. Almost certainly not worth the purchase of a new card given what you can get for not too much more.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you can't legally purchase smart card; it's owning by nagrastar company; so the price you'll pay is for shipping or so


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Forgedd about it's so old it's an antique. If you want another receiver you need at least a 311 on Western Arc or a 211 on Eastern Arc.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

wcalifas254 said:


> Someone gave me this receiver model 3700, is it still able to be activated?


We would be able to activate the 3700 receiver but as soon as we did it would say the Smartcard is not valid. Would you PM me with the phone number on the account to better answer your questions? 
Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RBA said:


> *Forgedd about it's so old* it's an antique. If you want another receiver you need at least a 311 on Western Arc or a 211 on Eastern Arc.


wanna eat the crow ?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

P Smith said:


> wanna eat the crow ?


Read MikeH I think he agrees.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RBA said:


> Read MikeH I think he agrees.





> We would be *able* to activate the 3700 receive


I'm holding the crow ! Quick !!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Being able to activate a receiver and actually wanting that receiver once it is activated are two different things.

I believe RBA was expressing his opinion that a 311 or 211 would be a better choice. Not saying that the 3700 could not be activated. And it may just be more trouble than it is worth.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seems to me DIRT member has no problem to activate it. So, RBA categorized statement "Forgedd about it's so old it's an antique" is wrong. Hence I'm holding the crow !


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

P Smith said:


> Seems to me DIRT member has no problem to activate it. So, RBA categorized statement "Forgedd about it's so old it's an antique" is wrong. Hence I'm holding the crow !


Thank you for continually repeating the message that the 3700 isn't worth much anymore. As far as the CROW goes you are perfectly welcome to my share you seem to like it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_I think the crow has been beaten (and perhaps eaten) to death now... it would be better to return to the actual topic, if that hasn't already been answered sufficiently. Thanks!_


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

time to close the thread


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

My take on this -
I had an old 4700./4900 that I had been using on a DishPro Plus Twin. When I fried the 2nd DPP convertor, I said uncle and had Dish swap it for a 311.

The only bad thing to that swap is that I had originally gotten that 4900 for the UHF remote -


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

The trouble with the 3700 is the processor is very slow. Normal tv watching is fine but if you want to use the guide to look what's coming up in the future, as I recall, it can only hold just a few hours of data, which means lots of downloading new data for every few hours you want to view.


----------

